# Giant Flounder



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

I cant remeber ever catching this many and thus size of flounder in July. We have been really doing well in the back marsh catching very nice sized flounder. What really excites me is knowing the Fall gigggingseason is around the corner!
The fish are gorging themselves on shad. Feeding frenzy - flounder going air born feeding in a foot of water. We are catching them on artificials and slow bumping a live shrimp or small finger mullet along the bottom. 
I am anticipating a spectacular fall flounder run.


----------

